# [ssh] tunnel qui foire pour un upload

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

J'essaie actuellement de stocker des fichiers sur adrive, qui propose une interface java.

En connexion "directe", tout marche bien. Mais j'aimerais faire ça à travers un proxy "maison" :

Je fais un "ssh -D 4040 moi@serveur" et je configure firefox pour utiliser le proxy socks 127.0.0.1 sur le port 4040.

La navigation marche bien, mais quand j'essaie d'uploader sur adrive, j'obtiens "technical error" et j'ai dans la console (dans laquelle j'ai lancé "ssh -D 4040 moi@serveur"  ) :

```

channel 15: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
```

avec le num du channel qui change de temps en temps. Qu'est-ce que j'ai foiré ?

----------

